# Airbrush Likes and Dislikes



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I am looking for a gravity fed dual action airbrush. Please let me know what you are running, what you like and don't like. If had it to do again what would you get? Am I all wet thinking about gravity fed. 

I have used and airbrush before and had dual action and loved it. Chime in with your thoughts please.

Thanks in advance.

Rob


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

I didn't like the feel or balance of having the cup above...I also like the ability to change bottles or cups when doing larger projects or quickly layering colors...


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

check out harbor freight that the paint gun i use.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I use Aiwata gravity fed DA brush. Easy to clean. Minimal maintenance and very versitile as to spray pattern. I have also had Harbor freight( lousy) Badger single action siphon feed which was fair and a Pasche Gravity DA which was overly complex and required more cleaning. So far I have no reason at all to switch from Aiwata.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I use a Paasche Talon TG model. It is gravity feed. I much prefer the gravity feed over siphon feed for the simple reason it is easier to use. I mix my paints right in the bowl! Thinning is less critical than with a siphon feed. I also have used siphon feeds, some are better than others. Other reasons that I bought a Paasche Talon are; MADE IN THE USA, parts are readily available, price was less than the high priced foreign imports, and compared to a siphon feed, it is fairly easy to operate, clean, and reassemble when needed. I purchased mine from (sorry for the shameless plug) http://www.parklanehobbiesonline.com JoAnn was most helpful and got me a good price on the brush I finally purchased. Hope that this helps Rob. Have a good day! pig

Just a thought to add this; it is dual action, internal mix also. Two other points to consider, as not all brushes are.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i also hava a paasche with a cup mounted on the side so i think its a gravity feed?i spect its old cuz the box had some pics of older vans n stuff on it.i dont know what dual action means.i just dont like cleaning it so thts why i dont paint much!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dual action means you have variable air pressure, meaning how hard you press down controls the air pressure, and variable paint flow base on how far back you pull the button back. 

My brush is a Galaxy aka Airbrush City aka Out Of Business dual action gravity fed. I prefer my gravity fed because you need less air pressure to move the paint vs the siphon fed. It boils down to how much control you have. I have a siphon feed and used it 3 times. One advantage I've found is it's way easier to clean a gravity feed. 

Having my brush company go out of business made it a gamble trying to find parts. I lucked out on my first shot and found a new .3mm needle and head (nozzle) from an ebay seller in China. Apparently, some parts are very much interchangeable. My brush works like new now with no more paint build up in the nozzle area, and no more spitting paint! 

What kinds of paint are you planning to use? Different needle sizes for different paints (plain lacquer, metal flake, heavy flake will not all work with all needle sizes. I went for a .3mm size as I do a lot of metal flake type paints. I believe the needle and nozzle size also has a lot to to with the spray pattern the brush will be capable of. All I know for sure is I love my airbrush now!!!:hat::thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Crazed Painter says...spray on you Crazy Diamond!*



oddrods said:


> I use Aiwata gravity fed DA brush. Easy to clean. Minimal maintenance and very versitile as to spray pattern. I have also had Harbor freight( lousy) Badger single action siphon feed which was fair and a Pasche Gravity DA which was overly complex and required more cleaning. So far I have no reason at all to switch from Aiwata.


Rob,

Next time we drive 8 1/2 hours both ways to Indiana just ask..hahahahahaha:lol:

Iwata all the way for me too oddrods!! Gravity Feed is easy to clean with Acetone and needle that comes out from the back EASILY.

Having the paint cup on top now means fast and easy paint and paint thinner mixing for me. Always add thinner first and then paint and put finger over the caps hole to mix. Then I put a rag over the front and give it some air to mix it before Phsssssssssst-ing. Watch out though as sometimes the paint comes out the cap hole like a whales blowhole....oh dang it :freak:

I will say after having my Pasche Siphon since the age of 12 to about 6 years ago that it worked for me when I needed it to...ALOT. Used it to the max to paint RC Clear Lexan bodies and slot cars and other stuff as well. 

If you have an airbrush and it works for you then use it. $89.00 later I have the Iwata airbrush that I love.

For any of you Newbies reading along. Small areas can be carefully painted with a detail hand held paint brush in flat (my preference as it lays down nice with out globing) and then shined up in the clear coat process. Just because you have an airbrush doesn't mean you have to use it for all of your painting. I use Future Floor coating for all my clear coats. I put Poster Putty on a Pencil to hold the body on and then dip my slot car body in a Tupperware type tub of Future for about 35 seconds (use Micro-Scale decal set so decals don't fall off in Future tub) shake and then stick them in a hole in my holding cardboard box to dry.

If you are new to Hobby Talk and learn some new tricks please take the time to let us know. Also if anyone has tricks of there own it would also be appreciated here on HT if you shared them on HT as well. 
I have learned TONS of neat tricks from all the Slot Car Customizers here. This is truly an amazing information hub of slots!!

Bob...paint me red and hang me out to dry...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*....and there ya have it.*



jobobvideo said:


> I didn't like the feel or balance of having the cup above...I also like the ability to change bottles or cups when doing larger projects or quickly layering colors...


Jobob nails it. The siphon DA is more versatile. There's painting and then there's painting. Exotic multi coat jobs, fades and blends require layering of transparents, candies, and metallics. Quick cup change allows me to beat the flash rate and work wet in wet. IMHO the blending of certain products adds depth and lustre to the finished product by suspending metallics through transparent coats. Something that you cant attain using the wet on dry technique (stacking).

The siphon rigs allow quick flush of the nozzle and the interchange of materials that you just cant execute with a gravity feed. Admittedly, a DA siphon rig will seem awkward at first. They require that one develops a feel/touch for the technique and repetition eventually develops your muscle memory. If ya dont get a hand cramp the first time your probably not doing it right...LOL.

This is not to say that top loaders arent great; but due to their mechanics they are a very stop and go proposition. Siphons and gravity rigs really shouldnt be compared directly. They are apples and oranges and should be selected based on the job requirements. I think everyone should have both! :tongue:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks Gents, Lots of points of interest on both sides of the table for this one. I appreciate all that are putting in ideas about why to and not to move towards gravity or siphon styles. 

Bill you bring a new point to the table with your wet layers. Had not considered that Idea.


Rob


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for bring this up Rob. Ror a while there I began to think I had the wrong type of air brush, but after reading this I see that both types have their advantage. I'd imagine what type of paint (enamel,laquer,ect) might play a roll in your choice too. Although that probably has more to do with your tip size.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Mr. Hall always seems to draw a precise picture with words...thank you

..another thought for those purchasing a new airbrush, hobby lobby carries Paasache VL double action kit. With a 40% off coupon makes it a great deal for a quality brush with 3 different size needle and tips, bottle and cup...basic just add air and paint. http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/double-action-airbrush-set-411223/

Hobby Lobby also carries replacement Paasache needles, tips, extra bottles too... Paasache has been around for many years next time you see someone airbrushing t-shirt ask them what kind they are using...most use the VL...

Hobby Lobby also carry Iwata products but I haven't used that brand so I can't tell you about the quality...some in my airbrushing class in college liked the Iwata products.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

oddrods said:


> I use Aiwata gravity fed DA brush. Easy to clean. Minimal maintenance and very versitile as to spray pattern. I have also had Harbor freight( lousy) Badger single action siphon feed which was fair and a Pasche Gravity DA which was overly complex and required more cleaning. So far I have no reason at all to switch from Aiwata.


I have a similar thing - Iwata Neo. I am new to airbrushing but like the gravity feed. I had a China Freight air brush that I could not get to work well.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I can clean and reload my Gravity Feed Airbrush faster than a Knife fight in a phone booth. 

Bob...867-5309...zilla


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

OK Jennie!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I took Bill's advice long ago and went with a 
siphon feed Paasche. Due to the fact that I can not
walk and chew gum at the same time, I chose a
single action model. While I have never run a dual action
airbrush, I have been learning to get some neat effects
from my single action. It is comfortable and wicked easy
to clean out and maintain. Bill is absolutely right about
color changes. Pull off, push on, done!
I LOVE my Paasche!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I guess the boys will keep on using the old Binks. It's worked for many years now... It's not so much about the paint, but the airflow, check out that hose...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

WHOA!! Now that's an airhose!! With full pressure that guy would need to wear lead weighted shoes just to keep from getting slung around inside the booth!! How big is your compressor??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> How big is your compressor??


That's getting just a little personal...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That's getting just a little personal...RM


:lol:


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

[QUOTEHow big is your compressor?? [/QUOTE]

Well you can see the size of his hose can't ya ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

It is HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ROFLMAO



Rob


----------

